# The official motovational picture thread.



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 16, 2010)

Not all are demotivational posters but I still love them...














I know who I'm calling when I get sick (or not sick)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2010)

Atlanta,

That has got to be one of the most unprofessional posts I have ever seen on here. And change your signature line, please. That is not what ambulances are. We may joke about that in private, but c'mon. Please.

I know I have no say in this whatsoever, but I'd appeal to the mods to lock this before it goes even further downhill. Really, what does it have to do with EMS? If you want to see demotivational posters, go to despair dot com or something. Not EMTLife.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 16, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Atlanta,
> 
> That has got to be one of the most unprofessional posts I have ever seen on here. And change your signature line, please. That is not what ambulances are. We may joke about that in private, but c'mon. Please.
> 
> I know I have no say in this whatsoever, but I'd appeal to the mods to lock this before it goes even further downhill. Really, *what does it have to do with EMS*? If you want to see demotivational posters, go to despair dot com or something. Not EMTLife.



Unprofessional?  I didn't know I was on the clock.  I'll have to talk to the union about this because I'm not getting paid right now.

What does this have to do with EMS?  Well it is called "EMS Humor" and I find this funny and EMS related.  Maybe you have some better Knock Knock jokes but I like pictures.  If you have some funny "non-offensive" EMS related posters/pictures then I'd love to see them.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Atlanta,
> 
> That has got to be one of the most unprofessional posts I have ever seen on here. And change your signature line, please. That is not what ambulances are. We may joke about that in private, but c'mon. Please.
> 
> I know I have no say in this whatsoever, but I'd appeal to the mods to lock this before it goes even further downhill. Really, what does it have to do with EMS? If you want to see demotivational posters, go to despair dot com or something. Not EMTLife.



I agree.  There's nothing humorous about this topic.  Very rude,  derogatory, and unprofessional.  

And even OP having a dog pee on a girl is just degrading.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> Unprofessional?  I didn't know I was on the clock.  I'll have to talk to the union about this because I'm not getting paid right now.
> 
> What does this have to do with EMS?  Well it is called "EMS Humor" and I find this funny and EMS related.  Maybe you have some better Knock Knock jokes but I like pictures.  If you have some funny "non-offensive" EMS related posters/pictures then I'd love to see them.



Dude, you just exude unprofessionalism! (And that goes for the op to a certain extent.) Does EMS abuse take place? Yes. Does it need to stop? Yes, and I hope it does. But it is terribly damaging to our already tattered reputation for people like you to run around out there, waving this kind of crap all over the place. I mean look, if you were the only EMT someone ever met, what would they think of the rest of us? Your post is offensive. Your sig line is downright wrong and borderline unethical, your location is rather crude (forgive me if Butthead, GA is a real place. I was unable to locate it), comments like "I am here to save you *** not kiss it," "Call the waaaaaaaabulance," and a pole dance superimposed on a star of life. All these things just point towards a personality that, in my opinion, does not belong in EMS. We all have to realize that it may be out family that gets treated next by EMS. Do I want someone with the personality you display taking care of my mother? Hell no. 

I dunno, maybe I am going overboard, but I don't think so. Please, someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 17, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Do I want someone with the personality you display taking care of my mother? Hell no.
> 
> I dunno, maybe I am going overboard, but I don't think so. Please, someone correct me if I am wrong.



You are going overboard (mainly on your stalking part).  I also find it very offensive that you feel that a few "offensive" posts represents an inability of me to do my job.  No matter what someone posts on some internet forum, I'm not going to question their ability to do their job based on a few posts.  If I did then I'd question your ability to handle patients since often times they can get downright nasty.  I'd then ask...





But I'm not.  I am sure you are a good EMT and can handle offensive patients despite you can't handle some random post on a forum.  I'd trust you enough to take care of my mother despite obviously you can't handle anything outside of a perfectly PC world (or that is what I gather from your post).

And are you really lame enough to google where I live?  "Butthead", GA is a nickname for a community in Atlanta called "Buckhead".  Buckhead, GA is a real town 50miles east of Atlanta and that is not it.  That should help your stalking.  Good luck to you and I wish you the best.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, post me up some "funny" pictures that aren't offensive?  I'd love to see them.  Obviously you are a comedy expert on what is right and wrong.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 17, 2010)

Overboard, maybe. However I could also do without the stripper on the Star of Life and the bashing of the less fortunate denizens of our society too. 

Funny and not offensive? It exists. Hmmm... if you've taken a HazMat class... 











This one is real... I had to laugh when I saw the subject line pop up in my inbox. This email was probably sent to thousands of people.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 17, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> Oh yeah, post me up some "funny" pictures that aren't offensive?  I'd love to see them.  Obviously you are a comedy expert on what is right and wrong.


H/T to EMS Haiku (http://emshaiku.com/)


----------



## foxfire (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with lights on some of his points. The pole dancer and derogatory remarks toward certain groups of people is wrong and unprofessional. If you want to look at that kind of stuff and laugh about it, then do so in private. There is plenty of clean humor in the EMS world.
EMS is not about a woman slithering all over a pole, and in no way should it be on the star of life. I am sure that Leo Schwartz did not intend to have that symbol abused in such a fashion. And it is a shame to use the Star of life in such a way.  
.
kissing the butt thing is also crude and not called for. People may act that way, and be a complete jerk about the whole thing during the call, But we can't let that get under our skin. Just let it go and move on, it will be better for us health wise. I generaly feel sorry for the person bent on acting that way. Most of the time they will not have that many friends because of their attitude running them off. 
Besides it is not good BSI. 

Please help keep the EMTlife a more family friendly site and not one that has the gutter stuff of this job out for everyone to see.


----------



## firetender (Sep 17, 2010)

*This site isn't about right or wrong.*



lightsandsirens5 said:


> I dunno, maybe I am going overboard, but I don't think so. Please, someone correct me if I am wrong.



Of the 20 + graphics put up so far, a few made me smile, a couple laugh out loud, some others made me wince, another wince and a laugh, one was like, "Gimme a break!", and a couple more were, "Talk about inappropriate!" Yes, even, "That's disgusting!" but with a smirk because, dammit, it's true.

Atlanta presented his particular taste in humor. For me, some hit, others missed.

Such is the essence of humor, the essence of taste, the essence of discharge of negative experiences. Live and let live, especially when individually there is no real damage that can be done by any of these. These are kicks, the most transient of all human endeavors.

...and remember, this is ALL within the context of a site designed for professionals facing pressures that twist everyone involved. Blowing off steam is a useful part of this site's function. Repression fans the flames of burnout!


----------



## NorCal (Sep 18, 2010)

I developed this thread (actually I stole it from another thread I like) to give those here on this forum a good laugh. We are all adults here, so if this thread offenses you, don't view the thread and find another thread that better suits your tastes.


----------



## TraprMike (Sep 18, 2010)

*see above message*

I frequent a board that has these also, and some are very funny, keep them coming !!

I'll give this an 87%


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 18, 2010)

NorCal said:


> I developed this thread (actually I stole it from another thread I like) to give those here on this forum a good laugh. We are all adults here, so if this thread offenses you, don't view the thread and find another thread that better suits your tastes.



Well I'm not worried about me. What I don't like is the overall attitude that lots of these display to the public. We already have a bad public image. I am just doing my own little part to try to fix that, or at least keep it from getting worse. But I begin to feel as if I'm beating my head against the wall. Or trying to stop a freight train with my hands. 

I could care less about looking at this stuff. It's not like it offends me, it's not like I enjoy it. But what does offend me is the image that kind of stuff displays to the public. That is what bugs me. 

And Atlanta, what the frick is with the "stalking comment?" I direct two posts at you an all of a sudden I am a stalker? Seriously?!?! I was about to come around to see that just maybe we had differing viewpoints on humor, but get real! And calling into question whether I should be in EMS based on that? I know damn well that patients can get nasty. I have had everything from almost pure alcohol puked all over me to having to clean liquid poo out of my ambulance to having blood, vomit and brain matter in a disgusting soup sloshing around my feet in the truck to having to stop a bystander from grabbing my partner by the hair and pulling her out of a vehicle she was working with a pt in. I know about the nasty part. 

Now, the monster.com thing is a perfect example of funny, non offensive EMS related humor. Good one.


----------



## TraprMike (Sep 20, 2010)

there's a little thingy below that some people use to unsubscribe to threads.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 20, 2010)

He has as much of a right to share his opinion on the pictures as Atlanta has to post them. It's not a matter of taking personal offense to the pictures, he has a valid point that this kind of stuff casts EMS, a field already struggling with an unprofessional image, in a bad light. If you disagree, fine, but at least be clever enough to recognize that it's not a matter of "well if you don't like it don't look at it."


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 20, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> He has as much of a right to share his opinion on the pictures as Atlanta has to post them. It's not a matter of taking personal offense to the pictures, he has a valid point that this kind of stuff casts EMS, a field already struggling with an unprofessional image, in a bad light. If you disagree, fine, but at least be clever enough to recognize that it's not a matter of "well if you don't like it don't look at it."



Thank you. At least there are a few intelligent people contributing to this thread.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 20, 2010)

So here's the deal.  The CL's have been monitoring the thread since it was created.  

I have removed the first post because the images had nothing to do with EMS.  Since the other images are EMS related I will let them stand.

Opinions are okay and encouraged.  However, rudeness (as always) will not be tolerated. 

Keep the thread on topic and friendly or it will be removed.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 20, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> So here's the deal.  The CL's have been monitoring the thread since it was created.
> 
> I have removed the first post because the images had nothing to do with EMS.  Since the other images are EMS related I will let them stand.
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks Chimpie. Guess I might have been getting carried away there.


----------

